# ezjail update half done, jails wedged



## neal (Aug 18, 2015)

I tried to upgrade my jails using `ezjail-admin update -U -s 10.2-RELEASE` but the update seems to have got half way. It's at the point where you'd usually reboot the kernel and then install from single user mode to finish the installation. Unfortunately I can't get ezjail to do that at all and all my jails are not working. I can't even get `ezjail-admin console` to work.

Does anyone have any ideas? I urgently need to get this all working again.


----------



## neal (Aug 18, 2015)

Using the instructions found at https://elektropost.org/ezjail/msg00118.html I was finally able to install some semblance of an upgraded system. Unfortunately /usr/lib/pam_opie.so.5 was pointing to /usr/lib/libopie.so.7, whereas /usr/lib/libopie.so.8 was present. This was not the case on my successfully upgraded systems, so something went wrong with the upgrade process. After copying the required lib over from the base system all seems to work now.

I can't say I'm impressed with this complete failure of sysutils/ezjail to perform a proper upgrade.


----------



## hashime (Aug 18, 2015)

I am a little unsure where the problem lies exactly. At no point in the jail upgrade process do you have to either enter single user mode or reboot the kernel, since its a jail and using the host machines kernel unlike a virtual machine.
Documentation can be found here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails-ezjail.html
I am assuming you want to upgrade *to* 10.2-RELEASE not *from*? Proper command would be `ezjail-admin update -U -s 10.1-RELEASE` as described in the FreeBSD Handbook and the ezjail-admin manpage.

Worked for all my jails on 2 different hosts without errors. Only thing i noticed it that it did not merge changes to the conf files, like the switch to quarterly package repository and did not try to mess up my csh.cshrc like on the host machines.


----------



## neal (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah, maybe that was the problem. The documentation isn't particularly clear. If the -s flag tells `ezjail-admin update` what to upgrade from, what tells it what to upgrade to? I read both the ezjail-admin(8) manual, along with the relevant section in the FreeBSD handbook and followed the instructions there, but I missed the bit about it being from, not to for the -s flag. Maybe it needs to be highlighted as it's non-intuitive.

The upgrade went ahead and like on a normal system I was asked to reboot then run `freebsd-update install`. After that it wouldn't do any more updates as it though it was already up to date, but the userland hadn't been updated at all.


----------



## hashime (Aug 18, 2015)

From the man page:


> -U      Use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade the basejail to the hosts oper-
> ating system version, or a version you may pass freebsd-update's
> call to ``uname -r'' via the UNAME_r environment variable. Since
> there currently is no way of inferring the osversion currently
> ...



No reboot of the Host is necessary, it's just the normal output from freebsd-update (someone correct me please if I am wrong here) `ezjail-admin update` should run `freebsd-update install` again automatically, at least it happened for me.

If by userland you mean packages, you have to run pkg to upgrade them.


----------

